# ford 1620 front axle seal



## sammi (Mar 4, 2013)

Came out thus morning to find a pool of oil under the front left wheel. I'm assuming it is the bottom seal. It is a 4 wheel drive. Has anyone done that job? It looks complicated.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi Sammi,

I have not done this job, but seal or gasket replacements shouldn't be that big of a deal. You probably need to get a shop/service manual to guide you through the process. Tractor Supply Stores normally have shop/service manuals and ebay usually has them. 

I've attached three diagrams of your 1620's front axle assembly. This tractor was made by Shibaura (Japanese Mfg.). They typically do not provide the detail that Ford provides in their diagrams.


----------



## sammi (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks harry! If you open the " final reduction gear" file it appears i need to replace part #12. I removed the 4 bolts holding the casing in place thinking I could drop the whole thing down in one piece then pull the shaft, bearing and seal out, replace, then rebolt up. The casing separated maybe a 64th of an inch but would not come off. Do you think i need to take the bottom plate off, remove the gear and shaft, then separate the casing off?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Sammi,

Sorry, but I cannot answer your question. Before you proceed, you need to get a Shop Manual or a Service Manual for your tractor. Before I tackle any job with my tractor, I study my manual and know basically what I'm going to do. Make sure the manual covers your 4 wheel drive. A lot of these manuals do not cover 4WD, which is what you need.

You can download a 520 page manual for $30 at this site: 

www.fordservicemanual.info/ads/32043453

Or you can get a hardcopy on ebay for about $100.

Make sure whichever source you take that they cover your 4WD.


----------



## sammi (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok. Spent a little more time last night disassembling. Took apart more than i needed to but i got to the seal! Not in stock at my dealer so ill have to wait till nezt week to finish.


----------



## ray6279 (Nov 17, 2013)

sammi said:


> Ok. Spent a little more time last night disassembling. Took apart more than i needed to but i got to the seal! Not in stock at my dealer so ill have to wait till nezt week to finish.


So Sammi, How did the removal turn out? I am facing the same exact seal replacement. Did the shaft drop out from the top or bottom? Does it remove as one assembly or fall into pieces? Thanks a lot. Ray


----------



## sammi (Mar 4, 2013)

Its not a hard job once you see what to do. Refer to final reduction gears pdf file.I took out the 4 bolts holding the plate in at the bottom. If I remember right the shaft drops out the bottom. Only the shaft drops out. I then removed the gear that turns the wheel but in hind site u don't think that needed done. Remove 4 bolts at the top that holds the whole assembly on to the steering part. I loosened them but did not remove them. Then I stuck a paint scraper in between to separate them. Then removed them all the way, then prayed the housing off. Getting the seal out was not easy. I took it to my mechanic because I didn't want to break anything. He had trouble getting it out. He ended up hitting it with a punch towards the center of the hole essentially compressing the ring to make it easier to pry out. Its not a hard job. Not a ton of pieces to keep track of. Be patient and you will be fine


----------

